# ICT and dependent visas



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Friends,

My present corporate visa is getting expired and I'll be applying ICT visa from India this march. I would also like to apply dependent visas for my spouse and kid. My question is : Can I apply my ICT and dependent visas together or Do I need to apply dependent visas only after getting my ICT Visa. Your help will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My present corporate visa is getting expired and I'll be applying ICT visa from India this march. I would also like to apply dependent visas for my spouse and kid. My question is : Can I apply my ICT and dependent visas together or Do I need to apply dependent visas only after getting my ICT Visa. Your help will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi krissh.ram, 

You are able to apply apply for your accompanying minors and spouse at the same time as your main application for an Intra-Company Transfer Visa. 

My main concern reading your post is that one needs 6 months abroad working experience at the relevant company in India before applying for an ICT. The fact that you have been in SA on a corporate workers visa, suggests that you haven't been back in India, working for the Indian company for 6 months? Please confirm.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi krissh.ram,
> 
> You are able to apply apply for your accompanying minors and spouse at the same time as your main application for an Intra-Company Transfer Visa.
> 
> My main concern reading your post is that one needs 6 months abroad working experience at the relevant company in India before applying for an ICT. The fact that you have been in SA on a corporate workers visa, suggests that you haven't been back in India, working for the Indian company for 6 months? Please confirm.


Hi LegalMan,

Thanks for the reply. I have been working for the Indian company since 8 years and deputed to SouthAfrica with same company on corporate work permit. Now with the new rules , corporate permit is not extendable from SA. Hence, I'm required to go back to India and apply a fresh ICT permit. Hope this confirms.

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have been working for the Indian company since 8 years and deputed to SouthAfrica with same company on corporate work permit. Now with the new rules , corporate permit is not extendable from SA. Hence, I'm required to go back to India and apply a fresh ICT permit. Hope this confirms.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Krrish.ram, 

Yes, thanks, I understand the reason you are returning to India, my only concern is that they may insist that you have a stand down period of 6 months in India before allowing you to apply. I understand that you have technically been working for the Indian company for 8 years and hopefully they will see it like that. 
Have you been paid by the South African branch and contracted out by the South African branch while working on the corporate visa, or did you remain on your Indian company's payroll and contract the whole time?


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Krrish.ram,
> 
> Yes, thanks, I understand the reason you are returning to India, my only concern is that they may insist that you have a stand down period of 6 months in India before allowing you to apply. I understand that you have technically been working for the Indian company for 8 years and hopefully they will see it like that.
> Have you been paid by the South African branch and contracted out by the South African branch while working on the corporate visa, or did you remain on your Indian company's payroll and contract the whole time?


Hi LegalMan,

I remained on Indian company's payroll and contract the whole time. Tax is also being paid by my company on behalf of me.

Thanks


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi krissh.ram,
> 
> You are able to apply apply for your accompanying minors and spouse at the same time as your main application for an Intra-Company Transfer Visa.
> 
> My main concern reading your post is that one needs 6 months abroad working experience at the relevant company in India before applying for an ICT. The fact that you have been in SA on a corporate workers visa, suggests that you haven't been back in India, working for the Indian company for 6 months? Please confirm.


Hi LegalMan,

I received a response from VFS helpline India team and they said, I cannot apply dependent visa along with ICT. Their response below:

*Thank you for writing to the South Africa Visa Helpdesk.

We understand that you would like to apply for ICT visa along with that you also want to apply for Dependent visa for your wife and kid.

As per your query, for ICT visa you need to approach to South Africa High Commission New Delhi or South Africa Consulate General Mumbai.

You cannot apply for Dependent visa for your wife and kid until you don't get your ICT visa for South Africa.

If you are applying from Delhi then you can directly visit to Delhi High Commission

Delhi High Commission Address 
" B-18, Vasant Marg,
Vasant Vihar, 
New Delhi - 110 057 " 

Timing
09:30am to 11:30am and 3:30pm to 4:30pm
Monday to Friday,except on declared holidays.

If you are applying from Mumbai then you can directly visit to Consulate General Mumbai 

Mumbai Consulate General Address
" Gandhi Mansion,
20 Altamount Road, 
Mumbai 400 026 " 

Timing
09am -12pm
Monday to Thursday.*


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> 
> I received a response from VFS helpline India team and they said, I cannot apply dependent visa along with ICT. Their response below:
> 
> ...


Hi krrish.man, 

I would certainly get the clarification from the Embassy directly and not VFS. You can most definitely apply for accompanying dependents simultaneously with the ICT application


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi krrish.man,
> 
> I would certainly get the clarification from the Embassy directly and not VFS. You can most definitely apply for accompanying dependents simultaneously with the ICT application


Thanks LegalMan. That would be very grateful.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It a pleasure. let me know how you get along.


----------

